# conditioning questions and tips!



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

im in the process of adopting a dog.
the parents are both good looking pitbulls and the puppy is very nice looking too. So i want a dog that has that lean but muscle/ripped look to it. i think that looks very nice. both the parents dont get out much and pretty much just sleep and chill in these peoples back yard (which sucks i know) so you dont get the full effect if the muscle is in there genes because they just eat and and get no exercise. ---->SOOOOOO my question is if that muscle look is NOT in the puppys genes, could you just feed it right and conditon her to look that way like you could a human? or is it all based on genes??. the pup is 17 months old and is old enough to be conditoned and i know not to over work the pup. and as far as conditioning i just mean walking and running her often so my other question is what are good tips to get the puppy nice and conditioned (besides spring pole flirt pole) she doesnt like any type of tugging. im really considering adobting her 

thanks for your time 
pic example's of the lean look im talking about


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe some has to do with the genes , but working and conditioning deffinately effects the muscle deffinition. So yes to answer your question if you conditiona dn exercise you dog well you can have that ripped look on your dog. running is a great way to work them out whether its on the tread mill or along side you running or on the bike. swimming is also a great way to work them out if yours will do water  or get her into weight pulling and get her a proper harness teach her to pull thats a great way to condition a couple times a week.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's a lot more than some. Genetics are the primary reason those dogs you posted look the way they do. Don't get me wrong those owners invested a lot of time conditioning those dogs. How old is the dog your adopting? You don't want to start conditioning a dog too early and if they are older you need to ease them into it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

17 months elvis


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> 17 months elvis


Opps! Missed that! She's old enough to condition. Start out with simple hand walks and flirt pole and build from there. Flirt pole doesn't have anything to do with tugging. Take a soft toy she likes and tie it to the end of a flirt pole. Get her to chase after it for just a little bit then let her get it and make a big deal deal when she grabs it. She'll get all happy that she made you happy and want to do it again to get all the praise. You also want to stop the activity while they still want more. You want to make conditioning fun for the dog so they'll want to give you 110%. Keep in mine not all dogs can look like the ones you posted.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ba bye blondie! Guys this member was banned and tried to sneak back but the all seeing eye sees all! lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL ..good try blondie but the tribe has spoken LOLOLOLOL


----------

